# الهندسة الميكانيكية في صور



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2010)

*الهندسة الميكانيكية في صور*​*عند تصفحي لإحدى المنتديات لفت نظري فكرة رائعة وهى ان نعبر عن مواضيعنا الهندسية بالصور وأقول ذلك لأرد الفضل لأصحابه وها إنا أبدا بصفتي عملت فترة طويلة ومازلت في مجال ميكانيكا باور وابدأ بالموضوع الذي شاركت به في هذا الملتقى الرائع الا وهو الغلايات البخارية*
*فهذه صورة لمقطع في غلاية بخارية ذات ثلاث مسارات*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2010)

ننتظر منكم اخوانى واخواتى المهندسين والمهندسات باثراء الموضوع
ولكم خالص الود والاحترام


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2010)

وهذه ماسورة لهب لغلاية ثلاث مسارات (بيت النار )


----------



## ahmed malik (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

وهذه صورة بلف امان الغلاية




http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t29005.html
وهو يسمح بخروج البخار عند زيادة الضعط عن الضغط المسموح به لتفادى انفجار الغلاية



http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t29005.html​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

مخفض البخار Reducing Valve
يستخدم هذا المحبس لتخفيض الضغط ويحدث ذلك حينما يكون ضغط البخار المتولد من المرجل مرتفع بينما يراد استخدام هذا البخار تحت ضغط آخر أقل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

انواع المحابس


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

المضخات


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

المضخة الترسية


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

Piston Pumps


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

Lobe Pumps


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

Diaphragm Pumps


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

Axial Pump Pressure Cavitation


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

O-Ring Mount .. ORM


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاورنج لمنع التسرب


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## د.محبس (29 أغسطس 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


>


 

فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا حيث اقرب للفهم ...تقبل الله صيامك استاذ عبد الناصر 

الصورة هنا هل ممكن ان تعيد تحميلها​


----------



## المهدى1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا حيث اقرب للفهم ...تقبل الله صيامك استاذ عبد الناصر
> 
> الصورة هنا هل ممكن ان تعيد تحميلها​


جزاك الله خيرا د محبس وحشتنا اين انت الان كل عام وحضرتك بكل خير اتمنى من حضرتك اثراء الموضوع وشكرا على المرور الكريم


المهدى1 قال:


> اشكرك اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
> وجزاك الله كل خير.


مشكور اخ مهدى وجزاك الله خسرا


----------



## FreeEngineer (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## eng.zahid (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس محمد ناصر المحترم .... نقدم شكرنا العاليين على ابداعات ومواضيعك الشيقة التى دوما تتحفنا بها .... واطلب من جنابك جمع الصور والفلاشات بملف ليمكن تنزيلها والاستفادة منها ..... كم ارجو مساعدتي بكيفية عمل الفلاشات الخاصة بالصمامات والمضخات والمقاطع الميكانيكة .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير

فكرة رائعة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

One rotation/revolution of the cam


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*BOX GIRDER BRIDGES*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

CRANKS AND CRANK SHAFTS


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

RATCHET MECHANISMS


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

SPRING MECHANISM


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

BENCH DRILL​ 
PILLAR DRILL


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

CNC


----------



## ديدين (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح المتميز
تقبل تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الحبيب مهندس عبدالناصر عجوة 

كل عام وأنت بألف خير وعافية وسلامة 

جهد مميز من مشرف مميز .. 

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ديدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الشرح المتميز
> تقبل تحياتي الخالصة


 الشكر مردود لشخصكم الكريم وشكرا على المرور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الحبيب مهندس عبدالناصر عجوة
> 
> ...


 الاستاذ الدكتور الفاضل / محمد 
كل عام وحضرتك بكل خير واسعدنى مروركم الكريم واثابك الله الجنة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## mohamed alkurdy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed alkurdy قال:


> عاشت ايدك


 مشكور على المرور اخى محمد وعشت دائما على الطاعات


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الصورة اسهل طريقة لتوصيل المعلومة(جزاك الله كل خيرا وجعلك الله من النافعين للناس)


----------



## المهندس الحالم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## aams (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.tamer aburayaa قال:


> الصورة اسهل طريقة لتوصيل المعلومة(جزاك الله كل خيرا وجعلك الله من النافعين للناس)


 



المهندس الحالم قال:


> ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل​


 


aams قال:


> بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات القيمة


 بوركتم جميعا اخوتى ( .tamer aburayaa - المهندس الحالم -aams ) على المرور الكريم والشكر مردود لكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من مر مرور الكرام على هذا الموضوع


----------



## moha19841 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الله عليكم تسلم ايديكم


----------



## فارس بلاحدود (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ما اجمل هذه الطريقة الرائعة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## إسلام علي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا صور جميلة


----------



## كليبات (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## pajero330 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------



## moonlover_mnmoon (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## salem eshneba (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Eng lfc (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## فاحص مواد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا و ان شاء الله المزيد


----------



## م.وسيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكرا يا باشا ... شكرا لك


----------



## محمود إبراهيم أحمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

صور رائعه مميزة يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عايض (19 ديسمبر 2010)

very nice


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي عبد الناصر
شيئ رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

دائماً مبدع يا باشهمندس عبد الناصر


----------



## محمد صفا (19 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع تسلم ايديك


----------



## هادي الصخري (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة وموضوع رائع جدا......... عاشت الايادي


----------



## abo3mr (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ونفعكم بعلمكم ونفع بكم ألأمة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل أحببت رفعه.


----------



## ابراهيم علي غبشة (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ، ملفات رائعة ، أرجو تزويدنا بنفس الصوّر فيما يتعلق بحركة أجزاء محرك الديزل 
كحركة محوّر الصبابات (cam shaft) و ( grangshaft) . 
مع وافر الشكر و التقدير .


----------



## aljurayed (12 مارس 2011)

عمل متعوب عليه يا مهندس


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2011)

ابراهيم علي غبشة قال:


> السلام عليكم ، ملفات رائعة ، أرجو تزويدنا بنفس الصوّر فيما يتعلق بحركة أجزاء محرك الديزل
> كحركة محوّر الصبابات (cam shaft) و ( grangshaft) .
> مع وافر الشكر و التقدير .


الاخوة الافاضل
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 مشكورين جميعا على المرور الكريم واعتذر لكم للتاخير بسبب ماتمر به بلدى الحبيبة مصر وكذلك انقطاع النت وعطل جهاز الكمبيوتر​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2011)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2011)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2011)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> موضوع جميل أحببت رفعه.


مشكور على المرور الكريم دكتورنا الفاضل وادام الله على بلدكم الحبيب قبلة المسلمين الامن والامان وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2011)

moha19841 قال:


> الله عليكم تسلم ايديكم





فارس بلاحدود قال:


> ما اجمل هذه الطريقة الرائعة وننتظر المزيد





إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااا صور جميلة





كليبات قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس





pajero330 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*​





moonlover_mnmoon قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع





salem eshneba قال:


> مشكور





eng lfc قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور





فاحص مواد قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا و ان شاء الله المزيد





م.وسيم قال:


> الف الف شكرا يا باشا ... شكرا لك





محمود إبراهيم أحمد قال:


> صور رائعه مميزة يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا





عايض قال:


> very nice





المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخي عبد الناصر
> شيئ رائع
> بارك الله فيك





أبو أنس المصري قال:


> دائماً مبدع يا باشهمندس عبد الناصر





محمد صفا قال:


> رائع تسلم ايديك



مشكورين جميعا واشكركم على المرور الكريم ووفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى لرفعة امتنا الحبيبة
واعتذر للتاخير


----------



## م.م.مدريد (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

